# Fall River Fishing



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

Hit a river today not far from home. Took the camera so I could share a little on this forum. Caught somewhere between 15 and 20 fish mostly browns and a handful of rainbows. Usually fish are around 10 to 12 inches but today I caught the biggest fish I have caught out of this river. Fish were caught on a Adams, Parachute Black Ant and BH pheasant tail. Caught a few on a green copper john also.














































You have got to love the Fall.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I was thinking I should be out fishing today. It was a perfect day. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## doody (Apr 2, 2009)

Great pics! I'd take a small mountain stream over a big blue ribbon river any day. Some of my best days have been on streams I could jump across.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Uh....I guess I'm a few weeks behind...  

Anyway, Lawdog, nice little report...nice pictures !


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## cpierce (Dec 2, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! That brown must have been the "old man" of the river. I wish fall was longer.... and warmer!!


----------



## Buckley222 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sweet I hit a river today too guess what one? That's right keep on wondering lol


----------

